# John Deere 2007 790 Tires



## conesville (May 10, 2010)

I just recently purchased a 2007 790. It came with Turf tires Front 25x8.50-14 and the rear 13.6-16 . I need to get tires to go into my woods and make trails and such what is a good tire to get for that. Also having trouble finding anything that fits. I guess have to replace also the rims. Does anyone out there have the correct tire # and name for this. If I have to change rims too not a problem.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a 770 for a few years that originally had the same turf tires you listed. 
I ended up keeping the same rims and installing 12.4-16 R4 rear, and 23x8.50-14 R4's on the front... You might have to look hard for the 12.4-16 R4 tires because when I looked on the Titan site they no longer list them... but I'm sure they are made by someone.

The proper R4 tires for the 790 are 15-19.5 rear and 25x8.50-14 frt.


----------



## paul370_8 (Sep 22, 2012)

*790 tires and rims*

I have a set of traction type tires and rims for 790 4x4 and will swap for turf type tire and rims.

860 774-3376 Thanks. 

Paul


----------



## conesville (May 10, 2010)

Paul,
It's been a long time since I bee on this forum as you can see since I only seen you responded. I wound up bits new tires and rims because I need to switch out because I still need to use the Turf tires when on the areas nearby the house. Thanks anyway for the offer. 
Sal


----------



## outwestranch (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Irwin, I am researching r3 to r4 for my 770 JD. I saw this older thread and was just seeing if you are still online.
Thanks,
Dan
[email protected]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

outwestranch said:


> Hi Irwin, I am researching r3 to r4 for my 770 JD. I saw this older thread and was just seeing if you are still online.
> Thanks,
> Dan
> [email protected]


Last activity was November 2015. I hope you can bring him back, I liked Irwin and love that avatar!


----------

